# Got myself a literary agent



## Loulou (Feb 18, 2012)

Just to let you folks know that it _can_ be done - I got a literary agent to represent me, and my novel.  This agency represents some great writers, Ruth Rendell, Virginia Trollope, Alan Bennett, and in the past John Irving.  

Here's how it 'went down' if anyone else is trying at the moment to get representation...

Having worked and worked and worked on my two novels, I decided that maybe the first one was good enough to send out again.  I read a great book called _Everything and Nothing_ by Araminta Hall and decided to approach whoever represented her, since the style of the writing was quite like my own.  This agent asked for three more of my chapters when I approached her, and then the whole manuscript.  What a tense wait.  But only eight days after having had my book she asked me to go down and see her in London 'for a chat.'

Of course, I did.  Just got back yesterday.  I was planning and revising what I'd say on the train going, sick with nerves, excited, everything.  But before I'd even opened my mouth to speak in her wonderful, book-lined, manuscript-piled office, she said she would like to represent me.  We talked about the book, about what she'd do, about what the contract meant, about what to expect and not to expect, about life, me, her, and though she said an agent can never promise anything (nothing is certain) she will do 'everything she can to sell my book.'

So I am beyond excited.  For anyone going down this route, all I can suggest is that you edit and edit and edit and work at your novel.  The one I submitted has had three years of work, on and off.  Also find an agent that's suitable.  One that represents writers similar to you.  Be personal in your letter to them, say why you're writing to them specifically.  And good luck.

Now, I am off to dance!


----------



## qwertyman (Feb 18, 2012)

About time too, you should have been snapped up years ago. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Potty (Feb 18, 2012)

Congrats! I'm excited for you and green with envy! Can't wait for my day to come.

What's the book about?


----------



## Loulou (Feb 18, 2012)

Aw, my main man qwertyman, thank you!


----------



## Loulou (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Potty,

Thanks.  I wrote the book after our house was destroyed by the UK floods in 2007, about a woman who has lost some of her childhood memory, and by volunteering at a flood crisis centre after her home is ruined, she slowly remembers an awful event that shaped her all those years ago.  And yes, your day will come.


----------



## Potty (Feb 18, 2012)

What are the chances of a signed copy eh? :cookie:


----------



## Loulou (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, you bet.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations. I can still remember some of your very early questions when you were thinking of writing a mystery, I think it might have been. Wish I had your tenacity. Ah, youth...


----------



## Loulou (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Big Ox.  Think the hardest work probably lies ahead - but I will embrace it!  Youth indeed.  At forty-one I'm probably late to this lark though....


----------



## Jon M (Feb 18, 2012)

congratulations.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Couldn't happen to a more deserving writer, Loulou, I mean that sincerely. Please keep us all in the loop, we would all love to hear the whole process.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2012)

Loulou said:


> Thanks Big Ox. Think the hardest work probably lies ahead - but I will embrace it! Youth indeed. At forty-one I'm probably late to this lark though....


 You're only 4, 4.1 years old (decades). If you figure you got till about 10(right?),4's not so many.


----------



## Gardening Girl (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations!  And thanks for sharing your positive news.  I think it helps, and provides hope, to the many aspiring writers here.  Just goes to show that hard work and persistence (and patience) eventually do pay off.   Just meeting with the agent, chatting about everything, must have been an amazing experience.  You must be thrilled.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 18, 2012)

Loulou, that is absolutely wonderful! Congrats, hope that this leads to great success for years to come. Best news I've heard in a while.


----------



## Loulou (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you so much guys.  Apart from being excited to share, I also know how it helps to hear about such experiences, how it can give hope and encourage.  I've read so many posts/blogs by people going through it, while I only dreamed, and been fascinated.  I promise to update on what happens.

PS - I like the idea of being 4.1 decades.


----------



## KarlR (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay Loulou!  Tenacity and talent:  A lethal combination!  Congrats, missie.


----------



## patskywriter (Feb 18, 2012)

Wonderful! I'm just starting out and just got my first nibble from an agent. Here's hoping that all of us get what we dream of!


----------



## alanmt (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay! congrats!


----------



## Hawke (Feb 18, 2012)

Fantastic news, Loulou! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations, my dear.


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes!!:champagne:

LouLou, I've been studying "The Hero's Journey" as a story-telling structure, and you currently fit into the "Crossing the Threshold" stage. You're now leaving behind the ordinary world and entering the Special Realm.

Hopefully you won't have to battle fire-breathing dragons, greek Titans or Orcs, though .

Have you ran around your home yet with your arms in the air, yelling "Wahoo!!"? Because that's what I would do. Congradulations! From what I've seen of your fantastic writing, you totally deserve it.


----------



## Loulou (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, lovely people.  I totally clapped my hands and jumped on my husband when I returned from London.  And I've woken up with a smile welded onto my face each morning.  Woohoo!


----------



## starseed (Feb 26, 2012)

Absolute awesomeness. Congratulations.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 27, 2012)

:applouse: Congratulations!


----------



## felix (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm thrilled to hear the good news, Loulou. It's great to see that all of the hard work really can pay off. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Feb 28, 2012)

So glad to have found this thread. I truly wish you every success with your novel. If it's anything like the shorts you post in the workshop it will be a story which is both easy to read and yet one that is full of layers weaving amongst each other. I look forward to reading it in the future. I won't request an autographed freebie. Hell! How are you supposed to make a buck from this thing?

Good luck.

:champagne:


----------



## Loulou (Feb 29, 2012)

Ah, thank you.  Still in disbelief.  Bilston, thank you.  I can only hope it is easy to read with layers!  If ever I do a book tour you must come and I'll try and sneak you a freebie....


----------



## Bilston Blue (Feb 29, 2012)

Loulou said:


> Ah, thank you.  Still in disbelief.  Bilston, thank you.  I can only hope it is easy to read with layers!  If ever I do a book tour you must come and I'll try and sneak you a freebie....



But remember, Loulou, I can only be there if you let me know where and when. Do that and I'd be only too happy to come along and support you. Good luck with it all and keep us all informed.


----------



## garza (Feb 29, 2012)

Just noticed this. Congratulations. Everything works smoother with an agent handling the dirty work. Never begrudge her a single pennny of her share. She'll earn it. 

I know nothing about London agents, having dealt only with the thirsty breed that live in posh flats on the Upper East Side of New York and who support the extended families of pub proprietors on the Lower West Side. 

Your advice about looking for the right kind of agent who handles your kind of writing is critical.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Mar 1, 2012)

Well done Loulou and Congratulations is in order.:grin:


----------



## JosephB (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah!! This is fantastic news! I am so proud of you. I don't know what else there is to say except congratulations -- and that this is all very well-deserved. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Loulou (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you!  I promise to share all I discover, good and bad.  Right now it's just a waiting game because it can take months for publishers to decide/respond to an agent's submission....


----------



## felix (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet that even waiting around is exciting at the moment. 

May I ask how much presence you have concerning publisher submissions? Does the agent form the proposal and then hand it over to you to edit or vice versa, or is it entirely collaborative?


----------



## Loulou (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey felix,

I don't mind answering at all.  

The agent takes care entirely of the submission to publishing houses.  They let you know who and what if you want to, but since they know exactly who might be right for the work the pitch comes solely from them.  They know all these people on first name basis, know who's doing what and who's not, what's wanted where and what's not.  Doing this is their profession so I'm happy to be in their hands.  All mine wanted from me was my writing CV ('quirky as you like,' she said) and a one page 'killer' synopsis and the full manuscript.  She then gets it out there.  I suppose this might not suit some people.   In that case self-publishing and self-promoting is probably better for them.  This is generally the only way to get your work in front of the big publishers.  There have been very rare cases of unsolicited manuscripts (ie, ones not sent via an agent) being accepted but this is so slim a chance that it's barely worth doing it.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool! Congratulations on getting an agent! :thumbl:


----------



## KevinB (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations Loulou. Landing an agent these days is as tough as nails. Good luck with yours!


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 9, 2012)

...very cool, congrats Loulou.


----------



## Loulou (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks!  Yes, it's been so tough to do this.  Taken a long long time and lots of work.


----------



## Robdemanc (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats a nice piece of news to hear.  I am happy you got signed up with an agent.  Hope your book finds a publisher soon.


----------



## Lakeside3533 (Mar 30, 2012)

41 is not late at all to go to the dance.

Think of it- you broke through and thousands have been trying - you did it. 

Go walk on some air!  Congrats! I'm only about 20 rejections in and, I know this is a wrong way of putting it, I'm only about 46 more rejections away! Actually, I have to tweak some, send some queries, tweak so more, send some queries... but it's tough finding all this time to promote it while you are working on new stuff.

Congrats! If I wasn't so wordy, I'd be speechless!


----------

